# Best DSP for Less than 500.00 New or Used



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

For 500.00 or less what is the best DSP (New or Used). 

Thanks
JD


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Helix DSP or DSP.2


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

It depends on your needs, how many channels do you need?

The original HelixDSP used it IMO the best value going. if it serves your needs, then thats the one i vote for.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> It depends on your needs, how many channels do you need?
> 
> The original HelixDSP used it IMO the best value going. if it serves your needs, then thats the one i vote for.


3-way Front stage & 2 Subs


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> It depends on your needs, how many channels do you need?
> 
> The original HelixDSP used it IMO the best value going. if it serves your needs, then thats the one i vote for.


+1 - and they're going for well under $500


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I may be selling my DSP Pro v.1 soon. If I use it, it will have very little play time on it;..it hasn't been used yet.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

rob feature said:


> +1 - and they're going for well under $500


How much is a good/great deal? I will look on the classifieds and try to find one.


JD


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Gump_Runner said:


> How much is a good/great deal? I will look on the classifieds and try to find one.
> 
> 
> JD


I saw one go for $200 a week or 2 ago. I'd call that a great deal, but wouldn't go expecting to find one at that price. $300 though - that could happen. Seems like $300-400 is what I've seen lately depending on condition. I paid $350 for a demo close to a year ago.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

rob feature said:


> I saw one go for $200 a week or 2 ago. I'd call that a great deal, but wouldn't go expecting to find one at that price. $300 though - that could happen. Seems like $300-400 is what I've seen lately depending on condition. I paid $350 for a demo close to a year ago.


i have not seen $200...that seems way too cheap to me. But i have seen $350 and that seems like a fair price.

Its 8 channel, so it can do 3 way front and a substage.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> i have not seen $200...that seems way too cheap to me. But i have seen $350 and that seems like a fair price.
> 
> Its 8 channel, so it can do 3 way front and a substage.



Is this the DSP.2 your referring to? If someone see's a good deal on one let me know and I'll buy it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> i have not seen $200...that seems way too cheap to me. But i have seen $350 and that seems like a fair price.
> 
> Its 8 channel, so it can do 3 way front and a substage.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/386234-fs-helix-dsp-6-8-a.html


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Gump_Runner said:


> Is this the DSP.2 your referring to? If someone see's a good deal on one let me know and I'll buy it.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


THat or the original. Or the Pro v1. I've seen 'em all at or under $500. Just gotta watch the classifieds & have fund$ ready.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

rob feature said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/386234-fs-helix-dsp-6-8-a.html


holy crap...good for skiezR to snag it.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> holy crap


exactly


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> holy crap...good for skiezR to snag it.


God damn right lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> rob feature said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/386234-fs-helix-dsp-6-8-a.html
> ...


I saw that post 5 mins after skizer, if it wasn’t him it would’ve been me ?


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

There is a listing on ebay for a new dsp.2 for 449.00 obo shipped. How's that price sound? It's the cheapest I found.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Gump_Runner said:


> There is a listing on ebay for a new dsp.2 for 449.00 obo shipped. How's that price sound? It's the cheapest I found.


Fair price for sure. I'd probably hold out for a v1 to save a Benjamin, but that's just me.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Here ya go Gump...last post

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-morel-ren-mosconi-helix-urc.html#post5375698

That's gonna go fast


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

rob feature said:


> Here ya go Gump...last post
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-morel-ren-mosconi-helix-urc.html#post5375698
> 
> That's gonna go fast


I bought it. Thanks for the heads up. I really appreciate it.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

:thumbsup:

Boy howdy - talk about good timing. Congrats on the sweet score!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn. I would have snagged that too lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Damn. I would have snagged that too lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


It was tempting. If I didn't already have 2 sitting here...


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Hertz H8.


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

The Rockford DSR1 is also a great option at 350$ msrp in my opinion for budget DSP
Also the MINIDSP 6to8 is around 300$ and some on the classifieds occasionally.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

interesting thread, I also have the same question


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

MiniDSP Cdsp 6x8 at $299 is a good value IMO.It runs my system and am very satisfied.Very user friendly as well


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

I got my RF 360.3 for $499 brand new sealed. Really happy with it but wish it was smaller. I don't have much space to hide things in my Honda Fit unless I want to boot my spare tire.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I vote for helix dsp.2, but I will always give props to the ms-8 when u can find them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

JWAT15 said:


> The Rockford DSR1 is also a great option at 350$ msrp in my opinion for budget DSP.



It's $249 but I still wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

LostnEye said:


> It's $249 but I still wouldn't recommend it.


I second this. I own one and have been using it for about 2 months now. The tuning functionality is limited compared to DSPs at higher price points. Missing things such as independent L/R equalization, crossover type selection, and the preset manager is bothersome to use. Just bought a Helix DSP Pro MK2 to replace it. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

LostnEye said:


> It's $249 but I still wouldn't recommend it.




Holy crap 249 ? I got one 3 or 4 months ago 170 I guess they went up ? Mine works great but I am no where near the level of sq most of you are, I got it to run 3 way front stage and subs. Probably good for entry level dsp at 170 but 249 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

JH1973 said:


> MiniDSP Cdsp 6x8 at $299 is a good value IMO.It runs my system and am very satisfied.Very user friendly as well


Same here. I'm happy with mine. I've been interested in the Helix just to see what the difference would be, but otherwise the C-DSP handles my time alignment, EQ, and crossovers just fine. The only thing I'd improve would be a better EQ interface in the software.


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

I like the Mosconi 6to8's I have...one is the 4 volt model, the other is the v8, both with RCD's.
Only reason I have two, was because I had doubled up on my system, and needed 10channels...now I'd like to clean up my system with a Helix Pro MK2, but with the remote, they are out of my price range, and I'd have to change too much as far as amp rack, and control panel work goes.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

JamesRC said:


> JH1973 said:
> 
> 
> > MiniDSP Cdsp 6x8 at $299 is a good value IMO.It runs my system and am very satisfied.Very user friendly as well
> ...


The only downside I think is 6 EQ filters per channel.Not enough to get a really flat response but still does a descent job.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

mattkim1337 said:


> I second this. I own one and have been using it for about 2 months now. The tuning functionality is limited compared to DSPs at higher price points. Missing things such as independent L/R equalization, crossover type selection, and the preset manager is bothersome to use. Just bought a Helix DSP Pro MK2 to replace it. We'll see how that goes.


It does do independent L/R eq. This would have been a deal breaker for me as I was going to give it another go in my girlfriends car. Default is L and R linked but you can unlink them in the app and eq L and R separately. Still wouldn't trade the Helix in my car but I already have it will save me $$$ from having to get another DSP. 

I still wouldn't recommend it even it if works in this install though based on my horrible integration and noise issues in the original install and the lack of support I received from RF and Maestro.


----------

